# Eska - conformation photos



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Lisa told me to start my own thread, so here goes!

First two pics are at 2 years. Puppy photo was taken around 5 months of age

I'm afraid I haven't been able to get a decent stacked photo of her as a mature dog. Like I said, it takes 3 people, and I don't have any friends who are dog people. When I go to training, everyone's too busy to help! I did try once during the summer, but the guy holding the camera had never taken conformation photos before, and they were pretty much a bust...

Pedigree: Eska von den Roten Vorbergen


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Can't wait to hear the critique, she's a very beautiful dog!


----------



## Synne (Mar 17, 2018)

Very striking!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

She's lovely!


When are her puppies due? (Eska von den Roten Vorbergen X Komet Von Wolfstraum)





Moms


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

No critique here, hope the experts weigh in for you. I think she's a lovely feminine girl; very typey, love the layback on her shoulder and her topline @ 5 months, _and _she's my favorite color! I'll take her off your hands...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Mom, I still don't have the pregnancy confirmed. I will likely ask for a relaxin test this week. If she is pregnant, the due date will be sometimes around August 10th.

I really need to get someone in here to do a critique! Any volunteers? I've been waiting since February!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

lhczth/Lisa, back in February, you said you'd do a conformation critique on Eska if I started a new thread. Well, here it is...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am by far NOT an expert in conformation - but she is a lovely female, great expression, beautiful head....nice mover, and impeccable temperament! I really really liked her when we met. (and so did Komet!)


Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Well of COURSE Komet liked her...she was in season! :wub:

Thank you. I think she has really nice structure: nothing exaggerated, no glaring faults like a curly tail or weak pasterns no roached back like the German show lines. When I first saw her 8 week puppy photo, I said, "WOW! What a beautiful pup! Now, that's what a GSD SHOULD look like!

I would like to see better movement - the ASL show breeder who boards my dogs for me when I go away says he's seen chihuahuas with a longer stride! But then, we are looking for totally different things in our dogs. I've never told him my opinion of HIS dogs - he probably would never speak to me again if I did!:laugh2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

One thing that impresses me about her temperament is her resilience. She is rather sensitive, but by no means soft. She may react to something - pain or a new object - but she springs back quickly. For instance, when they brought that rolling table in for the breeding, she had never seen anything like that before, and she retreated underneath my chair. A short time later, she was sniffing it, then when I told her 'hup!' she jumped up on it. By the time the vet came in, she was lying down on it, totally relaxed!

I used to have a female rescue that was a bit of a butthead. I sometimes said you had to hit her upside the head with a 2x4 just to get her attention (not that I ever would!) She was a great dog in many ways: would protect our house and car for real, smart as a whip, very fast and agile, great nose for tracking. But handler sensitive? Nope. If she didn't want to do something, the wheels would start turning, as she tried to figure out a way of avoiding what you'd asked. 

I'll take the sensitivity, thank you!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I hate critiquing puppies. LOL High withers going into a very nice topline. Good angle of croup, but it should be longer. Excellent front angulation and rear angulation. She is very balanced looking. Good pasterns. Very good secondary characteristics. 



I would like to see her stacked as an adult.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

We're working on that, Lisa! Lee was supposed to help me get a good photo while I was in Pa. but unfortunately, it never happened.

Thanks for the critique!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Bouncing back and forth between the two different ages, as the older stack doesn't give a clear view. 

Very nice head, would like to see a more definite stop, but it's not bad. Good withers, firm back and loin, croup is a little short. Overall a very nice top line. Nice rear angulation, not extreme and not straight. Good underline, might be a couple pounds heavy in the older picture, but hard to tell from angle and being black (my favorite color), Nice angulation in the front shoulder, good strength in pasterns and tight feet as a puppy. Harmonious balance throughout. I would guess that gaiting will be very nice with this female. I know Lee said she really liked this female, and I can see why.


----------

